# Uber Beacon



## Ellesmaera (May 23, 2021)

Hello! I am looking to purchase one of the new Uber Beacon 2.0. I have $100 I can spend. I am already approved for Beacon and have been using Beacon 1 for a few years now. I would love to upgrade to the new one, but have only seen one for sale for over $200 and I cannot justify spending that much for a light. Also, I have an extra Beacon 1 if anyone was interested in purchasing it. Unused, $50. Thanks!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Why don't you get one from Uber? You know it's against the terms of service to be selling beacons, right? Plus how do we know you're even a driver not some creeper wanting for other reasons?


----------



## Ellesmaera (May 23, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> Why don't you get one from Uber? You know it's against the terms of service to be selling beacons, right? Plus how do we know you're even a driver not some creeper wanting for other reasons?


My apologies! I should have added a screenshot of my driver profile. I saw others with similar posts looking to buy Beacon 2.0 that did not add screenshots, so I didn't think about adding them. Attached are my driver profile, Beacon access, and location. As far as getting one from Uber, Uber only sends Beacon to drivers in select cities. From Uber's website: "Atlanta, Baltimore-Maryland, Chicago, Dallas, Denver, Houston, Las Vegas, Miami, Nashville, Orlando, Phoenix, Tampa Bay, and Washington, DC. Our plan is to make beacon available to more cities. Stay tuned for updates". I am in Morehead City, NC. As I am not located in any of those cities, my only option is to buy one. Beacon is useless without the driver app and the ability to use Beacon already unlocked. If I was someone trying to get an Uber light for nefarious purposes, I would simply go to eBay/Etsy/Mercari/Amazon/etc. for a cheap $10 light and not be willing to pay $100 for the real Uber Beacon 2.0. I purchased Beacon 1 and Uber had no trouble activating my account to use it and told me that I was the only driver in my area that had one. My husband got one shortly after as he saw how much it helped riders find me. To our and Uber's knowledge, we are the only drivers in this area that got approved for Beacon. We just didn't get sent one from Uber, we purchased ours. Hope this helps!


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

Thought I read somewhere the beacon will only work for who it's issued to, you can't sell it to someone else. Won't work supposedly. Honestly, mine doesn't work half the time anyway lol. Sometimes I can do 15 rides and it won't kick in until the last one. A reboot fixes it sometimes, flicking airplane mode on and off works some other times but no rhyme or reason. I really only get bugged out when I'm not getting any ride requests when I know it's busy and if it's not lighting up that tells me I may not be connected to the network fully. So, I guess, when it's NOT working it actually helps me the most because I know there's a connection issue I need to fix, maybe I'm in a bad area.


----------



## Ellesmaera (May 23, 2021)

tonytone1908 said:


> Thought I read somewhere the beacon will only work for who it's issued to, you can't sell it to someone else. Won't work supposedly. Honestly, mine doesn't work half the time anyway lol. Sometimes I can do 15 rides and it won't kick in until the last one. A reboot fixes it sometimes, flicking airplane mode on and off works some other times but no rhyme or reason. I really only get bugged out when I'm not getting any ride requests when I know it's busy and if it's not lighting up that tells me I may not be connected to the network fully. So, I guess, when it's NOT working it actually helps me the most because I know there's a connection issue I need to fix, maybe I'm in a bad area.


Beacon will work for any account that already has the Beacon feature unlocked. Mine was unlocked 3 years ago and I have used 3 different Gen 1 Beacons so far. The first one I got worked great for almost a year, then it quit holding a charge. Uber told me to take it to a hub and get it replaced. Second Beacon never held a charge. Uber said it happens during shipping, but I heard from others that it was an update that made the original Beacon not charge anymore. Not sure what is the actual truth. The third one was for my husband (we are both drivers and both have Beacon access), but I tested it before giving it to him as it was a surprise and I wanted to make sure it worked since I bought it used. I'll just keep watching FB and eBay for used ones as it seems that's going to be my best bet. As for connection, my Gen 1 has similar issues. I go by the light to know if I need to reboot my app/phone to get the app working correctly. Sometimes I have to wipe the cache to smooth things out. Thanks for the info!


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ellesmaera said:


> Beacon will work for any account that already has the Beacon feature unlocked. Mine was unlocked 3 years ago and I have used 3 different Gen 1 Beacons so far. The first one I got worked great for almost a year, then it quit holding a charge. Uber told me to take it to a hub and get it replaced. Second Beacon never held a charge. Uber said it happens during shipping, but I heard from others that it was an update that made the original Beacon not charge anymore. Not sure what is the actual truth. The third one was for my husband (we are both drivers and both have Beacon access), but I tested it before giving it to him as it was a surprise and I wanted to make sure it worked since I bought it used. I'll just keep watching FB and eBay for used ones as it seems that's going to be my best bet. As for connection, my Gen 1 has similar issues. I go by the light to know if I need to reboot my app/phone to get the app working correctly. Sometimes I have to wipe the cache to smooth things out. Thanks for the info!


So... won't work for those that never had beacons because they won't be unlocked. Leaves the market limited to those who already had em and died already. Can't imagine they're jumping for a new one.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

What an ant thing to ask. Why do you need any silly light? Does it make you feel like you belong…to something?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ellesmaera said:


> My apologies! I should have added a screenshot of my driver profile. I saw others with similar posts looking to buy Beacon 2.0 that did not add screenshots, so I didn't think about adding them. Attached are my driver profile, Beacon access, and location. As far as getting one from Uber, Uber only sends Beacon to drivers in select cities. From Uber's website: "Atlanta, Baltimore-Maryland, Chicago, Dallas, Denver, Houston, Las Vegas, Miami, Nashville, Orlando, Phoenix, Tampa Bay, and Washington, DC. Our plan is to make beacon available to more cities. Stay tuned for updates". I am in Morehead City, NC. As I am not located in any of those cities, my only option is to buy one. Beacon is useless without the driver app and the ability to use Beacon already unlocked. If I was someone trying to get an Uber light for nefarious purposes, I would simply go to eBay/Etsy/Mercari/Amazon/etc. for a cheap $10 light and not be willing to pay $100 for the real Uber Beacon 2.0. I purchased Beacon 1 and Uber had no trouble activating my account to use it and told me that I was the only driver in my area that had one. My husband got one shortly after as he saw how much it helped riders find me. To our and Uber's knowledge, we are the only drivers in this area that got approved for Beacon. We just didn't get sent one from Uber, we purchased ours. Hope this helps!
> View attachment 597123
> View attachment 597124
> View attachment 597125
> View attachment 597126


I am sorry you got manipulated into revealing personal information about yourself, and by a moderator at that, but it is really a bad idea to reveal personal information about yourself here or anywhere online.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I have one I will give you free.
I need your social security number, drivers license number, main bank account number with routing and pin numbers.
Oh, and a credit card number so I can charge you the nominal shipping fee.



.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> What an ant thing to ask


Well, the OP has 100% acceptance rate and 0% cancel rate.
I think you just complimented her. LOL


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I am sorry you got manipulated into revealing personal information about yourself, and by a moderator at that, but it is really a bad idea to reveal personal information about yourself here or anywhere online.


😂🤣 how exactly did I manipulate her into revealing personal information? Show me where I asked her for any personal information. I asked why she didn't get one from Uber, if she knows it's against the TOS, and how do we know she's not a creeper. None of those questions even remotely come close to me asking for personal info.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> 😂🤣 how exactly did I manipulate her into revealing personal information? Show me where I asked her for any personal information. I asked why she didn't get one from Uber, if she knows it's against the TOS, and how do we know she's not a creeper. None of those questions even remotely come close to me asking for personal info.


You shamed her into it. You are far more influential than you realize.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You shamed her into it. You are far more influential than you realize.


To whom? Lol..


----------



## Tony adventurous1 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ellesmaera said:


> Hello! I am looking to purchase one of the new Uber Beacon 2.0. I have $100 I can spend. I am already approved for Beacon and have been using Beacon 1 for a few years now. I would love to upgrade to the new one, but have only seen one for sale for over $200 and I cannot justify spending that much for a light. Also, I have an extra Beacon 1 if anyone was interested in purchasing it. Unused, $50. Thanks!


----------



## Tony adventurous1 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ellesmaera said:


> Hello! I am looking to purchase one of the new Uber Beacon 2.0. I have $100 I can spend. I am already approved for Beacon and have been using Beacon 1 for a few years now. I would love to upgrade to the new one, but have only seen one for sale for over $200 and I cannot justify spending that much for a light. Also, I have an extra Beacon 1 if anyone was interested in purchasing it. Unused, $50. Thanks!


Hi, I’m interested in buying your Uber Beacon 1.0


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Beacons are for ants


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Anyone ever use Mavis Beacon back in the day?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Anyone ever use Mavis Beacon back in the day?


YES! Mavis taught me how to type about 140 words per minute. To this day I can still bang out about 60wpm error free.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

Off a good ol’ reliable 💿 
Packard Bell 486 sx-25 with 4MB RAM and a 110MB hard drive (added a 14.4 modem to get on CompuServe)


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ben4given said:


> Off a good ol’ reliable 💿
> Packard Bell 486 sx-25 with 4MB RAM and a 110MB hard drive (added a 14.4 modem to get on CompuServe)


Did your Windows '95 also come pre-installed with the Weezer music video for "Buddy Holly"?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

What's an Uber beacon?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Did your Windows '95 also come pre-installed with the Weezer music video for "Buddy Holly"?


OMG! If mine had that I never noticed it!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

losiglow said:


> What's an Uber beacon?


It's an idiot light


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> It's an idiot light


Ah, so like a Lyft Amp?

If so, no thanks. I've never used one and somehow all my pax find me.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Did your Windows '95 also come pre-installed with the Weezer music video for "Buddy Holly"?


Ha!
Windows 3.1 with DOS 6.22 back in April 1994


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ben4given said:


> Ha!
> Windows 3.1 with DOS 6.22 back in April 1994


Did you have to install Trumpet Winsock?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

losiglow said:


> What's an Uber beacon?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I want the Uber bacon. 🥓


----------



## Marcus0315 (11 mo ago)

Ellesmaera said:


> Hello! I am looking to purchase one of the new Uber Beacon 2.0. I have $100 I can spend. I am already approved for Beacon and have been using Beacon 1 for a few years now. I would love to upgrade to the new one, but have only seen one for sale for over $200 and I cannot justify spending that much for a light. Also, I have an extra Beacon 1 if anyone was interested in purchasing it. Unused, $50. Thanks!


Interested if you still have it


----------



## Marcus0315 (11 mo ago)

Marcus0315 said:


> Interested if you still have it


Have money for it now


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Did your Windows '95 also come pre-installed with the Weezer music video for "Buddy Holly"?


Nah, I was on Windows 3.1, DOS 6.22


----------

